# Cannibal cop let go.



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

New York cop's conviction in cannibal case overturned - CNN.com

Seriously!? The guy from last year that was going to cook and eat women he knew. Oh but it only exists in his thoughts and we can't regulate thoughts.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

:shock: *Speechless*


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Ain't that something?


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Not that I condone his actions but if they did convict him for thought crime a lot here would be in some serious dwang!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A "thought crime", and actually planning of a crime, are two different things.
A plot to bring violence against another person, and the planning to go about it, is evidence enough of a crime.
We don't let the maniac go on his killing spree if we know he's planned one.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

At the very least I think he should be thrown in an asylum. If cooking and eating women isn't justification for that I don't know what is.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I am thinking/hoping there are some Italians in New York that specialize in making problems like this go away.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> I am thinking/hoping there are some Italians in New York that specialize in making problems like this go away.


*Omertá!*


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm reminded of the movie Silence of the Lambs!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have to disagree with the popular opinion here. It is not a crime to have detailed plans of a crime - or even to share those plans with others. To convict someone of the crime of conspiracy the act has to be initiated before it meets the legal definition of conspiracy. 

I used to belong to a group that would set up scenarios and then try to plan it out so as to be the "perfect crime". None of us ever committed any crimes - it was just "mental exercise" to see if we could cover all the bases. I enjoy mental playing and it really helps the creative part of me. 

The point is that you cannot prevent a crime. There are no laws against thinking about breaking the laws. You have to actually break the law before a crime can be committed. Even if this guy was serious about kidnapping and torturing women and eating them he would have to act on those intentions before he has committed a crime.

I don't know about you but I don't want to live any place where you can be arrested for playing mental games - regardless of how strange or weird they might be. I can draw up the designs for fully automatic weapons and detailed sketches of bombs with no intent of making them but just to see how they might work if they were real. Would you want to be liable to arrest for some of your thoughts?


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

I agree. Saying you've thought of eating people you know is way different than showing intent to follow through with it. 

As for what PaulS is saying, I agree with him to a certain degree, but at a point, it is my opinion that the reasoning falls apart.

I agree with you have to actually break the law before a crime can be committed. But then you have to relate a different, but VERY close cousin of a violent crime; a Threat.

If it were so, that we did NOTHING to criminals until they actually followed through with a CLEAR intent to commit a crime, that would be the equivalent of saying that a threat was not enough reason for self defense. Here is a sample scenario in my mind, that blows this thinking out of the water.

Assailant: "I'm going to ****ing kill you!" (The assailant them places his hand on a handgun)

The above has shown Ability, Opportunity and Intent. I can take action to self defend. Period. Even though a crime has not actually taken place. I'm not going to wait for this idiot to brandish the gun and point it at me, or shoot me before I self defend.

A threat is a threat. Plans with intent are a threat, and action should be taken.

Saying that you would draw plans for weapons and explosive devices may not be a direct crime, but to go as far as to plan it out and draw stuff is touchy ground. And even though it is not a crime to do so, good luck proving that you really didn't have any intent on going through with any of it. That's the kicker. Having thoughts is completely different than orchestrating a complex action.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I wonder what happens if he goes thru with his little mental game?


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I wonder what happens if he goes thru with his little mental game?


Honestly para, I give it 6-12 months before we hear on the news about this asshole killing and eating someone. No one knows for sure, but time will tell


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It is a crime to threaten a person's life or well-being. It is called assault.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> It is a crime to threaten a person's life or well-being. It is called assault.


He had detailed plans to kidnap, kill and eat a specific individual. I am pretty sure that eating someone is a threat to their well-being.

Vinnie, bring me a ****in' icepick!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

But he never threatened her - or anyone else. Let's try to keep due process working because some day it might be me charged with thinking about making illegal guns or "destructive devices" that I have no intention of building or using.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

He did have due process. He had a trial and was convicted. Then he was sentenced.

The difference between you designing an illegal weapon and him "designing" a kidnapping, murder, etc. is that his going through the process of detailing out his plan was viewed by a jury as intent to commit a crime. You designing an illegal weapon is not illustrating intent to build and use such a weapon.


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

Inor said:


> He did have due process. He had a trial and was convicted. Then he was sentenced.
> 
> The difference between you designing an illegal weapon and him "designing" a kidnapping, murder, etc. is that his going through the process of detailing out his plan was viewed by a jury as intent to commit a crime. You designing an illegal weapon is not illustrating intent to build and use such a weapon.


I agree. Designing an illegal weapon though, could absolutely be considered intent, if coupled with something else, such as if the designer has relative (even semi-relative) materials and tools, even if only by coincidence...hence the walking on very touchy ground.

Here is an example. If a guy decides to buy an 11.5" barreled upper receiver group for an AR-15 online, it is TOTALLY legal. Now, if that same guy has a stripped lower receiver and lower receiver parts kit at their residence, and that lower receiver does not have an NFA Tax Stamp and paperwork classifying it as a legal SBR, then good luck explaining that to BTAFE...they consider just having all of the necessary parts, even if not assembled, intent to make an illegal SBR, which in their interpretation is the equivalent of HAVING and illegal SBR.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

So, you can be arrested for having some 3/4" pipe left over from your last plumbing job and the plans to make a 12ga pistol? I don't think so. You have begin the process. Having an unlicensed full auto lower is a crime in itself. If it isn't full auto then there is nothing wrong with assembling a gun - even with an 80% lower that you finished yourself. Having the gun and the parts to make it fully auto is a crime. 

At the same time having containers of Nitric acid, Sulfuric acid, and Glycerine is not a crime as they have many uses. But when you begin to combine them (do do this at home folks you will seriously injure yourself) to make tri-nitro- glycerol you are breaking the law.

The police have no power to prevent crime - they have to wait until a crime has been committed before their power to detain comes into play. That is why calling the cops because your neighbor is "acting suspicious" won't get any action but if you call the police and tell them that your neighbor is mixing diesel oil and fertilizer there will be a number of cops there right away.


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

PaulS said:


> So, you can be arrested for having some 3/4" pipe left over from your last plumbing job and the plans to make a 12ga pistol? I don't think so. You have begin the process. Having an unlicensed full auto lower is a crime in itself. If it isn't full auto then there is nothing wrong with assembling a gun - even with an 80% lower that you finished yourself. Having the gun and the parts to make it fully auto is a crime.
> 
> At the same time having containers of Nitric acid, Sulfuric acid, and Glycerine is not a crime as they have many uses. But when you begin to combine them (do do this at home folks you will seriously injure yourself) to make tri-nitro- glycerol you are breaking the law.
> 
> The police have no power to prevent crime - they have to wait until a crime has been committed before their power to detain comes into play. That is why calling the cops because your neighbor is "acting suspicious" won't get any action but if you call the police and tell them that your neighbor is mixing diesel oil and fertilizer there will be a number of cops there right away.


That's what I'm talking about Paul. Each action is not a problem. It is when events and items start combining. Also, I'm not talking about Full auto anything. I'm talking about Short Barreled Rifles, which are a Federally controlled item. And having all of the parts, even if not assembled IS illegal, even though having ONLY a short barrel is completely LEGAL. It's the combination of things that creates intent.


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

PaulS said:


> So, you can be arrested for having some 3/4" pipe left over from your last plumbing job and the plans to make a 12ga pistol? I don't think so. You have begin the process. Having an unlicensed full auto lower is a crime in itself. If it isn't full auto then there is nothing wrong with assembling a gun - even with an 80% lower that you finished yourself. Having the gun and the parts to make it fully auto is a crime.
> 
> At the same time having containers of Nitric acid, Sulfuric acid, and Glycerine is not a crime as they have many uses. But when you begin to combine them (do do this at home folks you will seriously injure yourself) to make tri-nitro- glycerol you are breaking the law.
> 
> The police have no power to prevent crime - they have to wait until a crime has been committed before their power to detain comes into play. That is why calling the cops because your neighbor is "acting suspicious" won't get any action but if you call the police and tell them that your neighbor is mixing diesel oil and fertilizer there will be a number of cops there right away.


Also, in response to your comment about using a plumbing pipe to make a shotgun; NO. That is why I specifically said in my original post RELATIVE items. Items that can legitimately be related or linked to the act/item in question.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Purkeypilot said:


> That's what I'm talking about Paul. Each action is not a problem. It is when events and items start combining. Also, I'm not talking about Full auto anything. I'm talking about Short Barreled Rifles, which are a Federally controlled item. And having all of the parts, even if not assembled IS illegal, even though having ONLY a short barrel is completely LEGAL. It's the combination of things that creates intent.


You are right. Having all the parts and nothing from preventing you their assembly is illegal... If it was a pistol lower you could put a longer barrel on it but no shoulder stock unless the stock only attached to the long barrel.

You can't use any rifle action to make a pistol - it has to be manufactured as a pistol part. XP-100 pistols can be cannibalized to make a rifle but a model 700 action cannot be used to make an XP-100.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> The police have no power to prevent crime - they have to wait until a crime has been committed before their power to detain comes into play. That is why calling the cops because your neighbor is "acting suspicious" won't get any action but if you call the police and tell them that your neighbor is mixing diesel oil and fertilizer there will be a number of cops there right away.


You seem to be missing my point. This guy was arrested, tried and convicted by a jury of his peers. The jury obviously heard many of the arguments made on this thread and decided there was enough evidence to convict him of a crime. That is an example of the system working as designed. Allowing a single judge to overturn the verdict of the jury is wrong. This was not even a 3 judge panel as I understand it. This was a single judge. If a single judge can decide the verdict of the jury is wrong and just throw it out, then why bother with a jury trial in the first place? And if a single judge can overturn a guilty verdict of a jury, can he not also overturn a not-guilty verdict?


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

PaulS said:


> You are right. Having all the parts and nothing from preventing you their assembly is illegal... If it was a pistol lower you could put a longer barrel on it but no shoulder stock unless the stock only attached to the long barrel.
> 
> You can't use any rifle action to make a pistol - it has to be manufactured as a pistol part. XP-100 pistols can be cannibalized to make a rifle but a model 700 action cannot be used to make an XP-100.


Yup. It's a real mess. My whole point is that prosecutors will take bold steps with evidence and the face-value interpretation of things to sway a jury of our peers who can come from any and every background and intelligence level...just saying


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

absolutely! That is their job. To make matters worse jurors are never told that they can judge the law as a bad law and find the accused innocent on that account.


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

PaulS said:


> absolutely! That is their job. To make matters worse jurors are never told that they can judge the law as a bad law and find the accused innocent on that account.


My oh my...the little things that are conveniently "missed" :roll:


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

He will follow through with it sooner rather than later.Someone should take him out hunting and "trip".. Oops, I don't know what happened. It just went off..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Don't even bother with that. Just print off his "plan" and leave it with a name and address in the men's rooms of a couple of the Italian restaurants on Mulberry Street. Within a week or two the problem will just disappear.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Make no bones about it.I'm going to have to stew over this one for a while.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Let's say for the sake of argument that there are some Muslims. And they have a plan. And its sick as usual. Do we wait until they act. Do we let them go. I think this is worse than terrorism myself. If you are dead by a terrorist you are dead. This is sick. First I expect a rape. Then a murder. Then hes going to dismember a body. Then hes going to cook it. And finally eat it! Sounds sick....
He looks like a crazy fairy. The look in his eyes. Like a crazy fairy.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Sharkbait said:


> Make no bones about it.I'm going to have to stew over this one for a while.


Stew, I think that is what he was thinkin...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

James m said:


> Let's say for the sake of argument that there are some Muslims. And they have a plan. And its sick as usual. Do we wait until they act. Do we let them go. I think this is worse than terrorism myself. If you are dead by a terrorist you are dead. This is sick. First I expect a rape. Then a murder. Then hes going to dismember a body. Then hes going to cook it. And finally eat it! Sounds sick....
> He looks like a crazy fairy. The look in his eyes. Like a crazy fairy.


If, while he was driving near the home of the woman he had written about kidnapping, he had the tarp, rope and chloroform in his car it would have been evidence that he was initiating the kidnapping but he just drove by. I don't think that appearance is criminal - they can't arrest you for how you look any more than they can arrest you for your thoughts. Arrest requires a criminal act to be committed or to at least be initiated.

If he rapes someone then he will be arrested and he will not get out of jail for lack of evidence. His being freed is a step in the due process. He is free and cleared of any crime.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Stew, I think that is what he was thinkin...


That was a lame attempt at humor.

But seriously,this guys got some serious issues and should not be mixed in with free society.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Asylum


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

PaulS said:


> If, while he was driving near the home of the woman he had written about kidnapping, he had the tarp, rope and chloroform in his car it would have been evidence that he was initiating the kidnapping but he just drove by. I don't think that appearance is criminal - they can't arrest you for how you look any more than they can arrest you for your thoughts. Arrest requires a criminal act to be committed or to at least be initiated.
> 
> If he rapes someone then he will be arrested and he will not get out of jail for lack of evidence. His being freed is a step in the due process. He is free and cleared of any crime.


This is true. It would be beneficial for everyone, if they follow up with this a-hole and set up some type of sting. They need to be ready when he initiates...he's a crazy fairy man :-D


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

Sharkbait said:


> That was a lame attempt at humor.
> 
> But seriously,this guys got some serious issues and should not be mixed in with free society.


True, but I thought the stew comment was well delivered


----------

